# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  آیا وزن در استوا تغییر می کند؟

## khatereh 2

شاید تعجب كنید اما در استوای كره زمین نیروی جاذبه كمتری بر شما وارد می‌شود؟كشش جاذبه‌ای كه یك شیء بر روی شیء دیگر وارد می‌كند هم به جرم‌های آن دو و هم فاصله آنها از هم بستگی دارد.كره زمین دارای یك برجستگی در استواست كه در نتیجه چرخش سیاره و تمایل اجسام متحرك به ادامه ‌دادن خط مستقیم بوجود می‌آید.(گاهی آن را اشتباها "نیروی گریز از مركز" می‌نامند، اما در واقع نمودی از قوانین حركت نیوتن است.)
 هنگامی كه شما بر روی خط استوا می‌ایستید، فاصله بیشتری با حجم توده كره زمین دارید كه در قطب‌ها قرار دارد، بنابراین سیاره كشش كمتری بر شما وارد می‌آورد.
هنگامی كه شما بر روی خط استوا می‌ایستید، فاصله بیشتری با حجم توده كره زمین دارید كه در قطب‌ها قرار دارد، بنابراین سیاره كشش كمتری بر شما وارد می‌آورد.هنگامی كه شما بر روی خط استوا می‌ایستید، فاصله بیشتری با حجم توده كره زمین دارید كه در قطب‌ها قرار دارد، بنابراین سیاره كشش كمتری بر شما وارد می‌آورد.

اما اگر چاق هستید خیال نكنید اگر به برزیل بروید از وزن اضافه خلاص خواهید شد: وزن یك شیء در استوا تنها نیم درصد از وزنش در قطبین كمتر است. یعنی برای یك آدم 100 كیلویی تنها نیم كیلوگرم.

----------

